
Rejected By VCs, Rescued By Angels - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/04/09/rejected-by-vcs-rescued-by-angels/
======
furburger
i'm starting to think angels are just dumber, poorer VCs

i defy you to spend ten minutes on basho.com and actually know WTF their
product ACTUALLY does. no wonder the VCs passed on this fluff

~~~
pclark
according to this page, they helped Akami increase their sales by _25%_ :
<http://www.basho.com/about/clients/6-akamai_technologies>

I have no idea what they do, but attributing +25% sales due to a seminar is
like me saying I bought the CEO of Leham Bros a coffee and therefore its down
to me they went bust.

